# Modern Warfare 2



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sig for a SOTW I made for another forum










Free for anyone to use blah blah if they wish


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice man, I like it. :thumbsup:

I can't wait for that game to come out either.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks dude, I'm a smudge whore  

Yeah I'm dead excited, that and MAG = omfgsauce.


----------

